# Is my great Dane puppy to skinny?



## Carol_Dahlia_Dane (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello people I have a great dane puppy whos about to be 12 weeks in 2 days and shes my first dane and I'm not sure if shes to skinny she weighs 25lbs, the problem I think is that she doesn't like the food that I give her Iams lamb and Rice formula for sensitive stomachs and I grind Natural balance meat rolls into the food I've tried science diet for sensitive stomach and it made it worse, so basically the Iams is working great but she doesn't like it as much but she stills eat it just not as much as she should any recommendations from someone who KNOWS about great danes? and does she look to skinny? I asked the vet if she could recommend anything and she told me to just look around.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

She won't eat more if you offer it? If not, don't worry about it. Great Danes are one of the breeds that commonly keep themselves on the thin side. Leave well enough alone even if her ribs show a little. Slightly too thin is much better for the larger breed puppies than the much more common too heavy.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

She looks perfectly healthy and normal to me. It is much better to have her be slightly lean than over weight. And don't try too hard to fatten her up, it's usually very hard to put weight on a puppy, but it can be done and it's not good for them to be over weight while they are growing up.. especially not for a large breed like a dane.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks great to me. It's best to keep giant breed dogs on the thin side so as not to put unnecessary pressure on their growing bones. Being able to just barely see her ribs is probably right where you want to keep her. If you can't see her ribs at all then feed a bit less and if the ribs are noticeable feed more.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She looks fine to me too but get her offa that iams crap. Get her on a food that is designed solely for large breed puppies as it will have the proper nutritional breakdown to ensure she doesn't grow too fast. Grow them SLOW is what any experienced Dane person will tell you and keep them lean. Plus she's a sight hound and they tend to stay on the lean side esp. the blacks. I would also suggest a book by a gal called Jill Swedlow. Called The great dane, model of nobility. That will tell you EVERYTHING you ever would need to know about owning danes. They are NOT a breed to get into cold turkey with out a back up plan. Too much can go wrong and leave you with lifetime limiting ramifications. Where'd you get her? A breeder? Rescue? An Ad on line? I just lost my Dane 2 months ago at almost 10 yrs old.


----------

